# Making Perfect Flex Track Curves



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I found something cool today and just wanted to share it for others who might me looking for something similar. They are called sweep sticks and used to shape flex track or making hand laid track. They come in any radius you want and all scales. Here is the link http://www.handlaidtrack.com/Fast-Tracks-SweepSticks-Laser-Cut-Track-Form-s/2196.htm

I already knew something like this existed because the guy at the hobby shop showed me one but it took a bit of searching to find this company which makes them. Hopefully this post will speed up someone else's search.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Ribbon Rail makes one like that out of stainless steel.

Tools like that are very good to have.

Thanks for the additional source!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Is there a tool/template that you can adjust for any raduis curve?

or are they all fixed radius templates, purchased seperately


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

broox said:


> Is there a tool/template that you can adjust for any raduis curve?
> 
> or are they all fixed radius templates, purchased seperately


They are all fixed and yes all purchased separately. If you could make an adjustable one I think you would be able to make a lot of money off it . I've ordered an 18"r, 22"r and 24"r and they should arrive tomorrow. I've kept my whole layout to only using those 3 radius but if you have every curve unique then it could get costly. I'll post a follow up on how well they work after I get to a chance to use them.

Mark


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You can prebend flextrack to a desired radius fairly easily, such that it will hold its shape. See this thread (coincidentally with the same thread name) ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931

TJ


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> You can prebend flextrack to a desired radius fairly easily, such that it will hold its shape. See this thread (coincidentally with the same thread name) ...
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3931
> 
> TJ


I did read this thread before finding the sweep sticks online but it seemed like it would be a lot of trial and error to get the exact radius you wanted. I didn't realise though that I named the thread the same. oops . Personally I'll always opt for a tool if it's reasonably priced rather then spend the extra time but had my layout not been designed sticking to only 3 different radius then these would not have been the best solution. I do like the creativity of that home made rail bender though. It's nice to have options to suit any budget.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Just don't forget to transition (easement) into and out of the fixed radius curves.
http://www.proto87.com/model-railroad-transition-curves.html


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I used the British equivalent, these are made out of Aluminum and are available in straight and just about every radius that you can ever want, they make them for other gauges also N,HO,OO. These have been around for years that I can remember and I think that the sweep sticks came about from these.

Manufacturer site:
https://railsofsheffield.com/manufacturer-tracksetta-JJJM78.aspx

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCiqMAAtApk


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Well I've put down about 45 feet of flex track using the sweep sticks and I must say they have worked out well. In my opinion it was money well spent.


----------

